

How to steal a Facebook identity - ochronus
http://blog.mostof.it/how-to-steal-a-facebook-identity/

======
ochronus
A case study on why you should use HTTPS for all sites you have an account on.

So you want to know how to steal someone’s facebook identity. How to
impersonate the poor victim. How to post embarrassing status updates, pictures
in his/her name. Naughty, aren’t we? Let’s view this as a tech challenge
instead, forget the nasty things we could do with it. This howto touches basic
online security issues and some networking internals. Prepare for the journey,
fasten your seatbelts

